# He picked a gorgeous ring!



## Ronni (Sep 29, 2018)

There is absolutely no way to capture the sparkle and beauty of this ring in a picture!  It looks somewhat dull in these image, especially the close up one, but no matter how hard I tried I just couldn't find a way to duplicate the way it glints.  I'm so happy.  He picked a lovely ring.  


It's actually part of a set...double wedding bands that flank the engagement ring, one on each side.  No pressure he said lol! He is completely in agreement that we're taking this a step at a time, and that right now becoming engaged is its own stand-alone event.  He completely gets that, but explained that he fell in love with this ring when he saw the stones, but that it came with the wedding bands so he bought the set. Then he had the jeweler reset the stones slightly because he didn't like their placement.  

Whatever he did, I am absolutely in love with the result.  :love_heart:


----------



## terry123 (Sep 29, 2018)

Beautiful ring!  Sounds like a plan.  Y'all look very happy!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 29, 2018)

Beautiful ring and photo as well. I wish you all the best. So funny, you are showing us your new ring and I'm trying to figure out who will get mine when I pass on. lol


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2018)

What a fantastically joyful  picture... and a beautiful ring, I can imagine it looks even more stunning in real life!!  You 2 just look the absolute picture of happiness !!


----------



## Keesha (Sep 29, 2018)

First of all CONGRATULATIONS!!!
Thats awesome and so touching. 
You two make such a lovely couple who look and sound genuinely in love.
Treasure it!


----------



## StarSong (Sep 29, 2018)

Congratulations and best wishes to you both.  Your faces tell the story of two people who found love in each other.  ♥


----------



## gennie (Sep 29, 2018)

Be happy.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2018)

Lovely ring and so much happiness in the pics. Wish you the best.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 29, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## dkay (Sep 29, 2018)

congratulations, a beautiful ring


----------



## jujube (Sep 29, 2018)

Gorgeous ring!  Congrats!


----------



## Lara (Sep 29, 2018)

Beautiful ring! Well it's official...he's a keeper!!

:rose::rose::rose::rose::rose::rose:Congratulations!:rose::rose::rose::rose::rose::rose:


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 29, 2018)

Ronni,thanks for sharing the picture with us,Congrats,a beautiful ring. Sue


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2018)

Ronni, your ring is beautiful, Ron has good taste....happy for you both, congratulations!


----------



## Linda (Oct 1, 2018)

Ronni thank you for sharing all of this with us.  Your ring is so beautiful and the two of you look so happy.


----------



## JimW (Oct 2, 2018)

Congratulations Ronni! Best of luck to you both!


----------



## Catlady (Oct 10, 2018)

Just saw this post.  Ronnie, congratulations, the ring is beautiful!


----------

